# Roubaix Expert vs 5.2 or 6.2 Madone H3 fit



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

Both are nice bikes. Gonna get one or the other....very similar geometry.

The Madone has an OS BB but the 5.2 would need a wheel upgrade.

Leaning to the Madone; curious as to what you guys think.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

t_togh said:


> Both are nice bikes. Gonna get one or the other....very similar geometry.
> 
> The Madone has an OS BB but the 5.2 would need a wheel upgrade.
> 
> Leaning to the Madone; curious as to what you guys think.


Before making a decision, I suggest perusing the Trek forum re: their BB design. Stemming back to '08 (when I was in the market), there have been a number of issues relating to it.


----------

